# I'm Canning Again!



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I love cauliflower! So I'm putting it in jars. I did three qt. jars so far. I'll post pics. Good stuff.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I have done a little canning, mostly in a pressure cooker. I am assuming that you could do cauliflower in a hot water bath, is that correct? do you add other ingredients?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Cheetos and cauliflower? Interesting combo!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

daddyhoney said:


> I have done a little canning, mostly in a pressure cooker. I am assuming that you could do cauliflower in a hot water bath, is that correct? do you add other ingredients?


I did hungarian hot & spicy cauliflower recipe. Goggle it!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I see garlic,red onion and cauliflower in one picture.I got tingly sensations running down my leg.I've never grown cauliflower,but will have to give it a try.Looks like this winter is going to be a carbon copy of last year and will be to wet to till to have anything early like cabbage or cauliflower.Had he11 getting some onions out,and they still bombed.Drowned out.Looking forward to the pics. of it in the jar. Jerry


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here ya go PW. I've only done three jars so far. More today.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

snapperlicious said:


> Cheetos and cauliflower? Interesting combo!


Never thought of it. But I do like cheese on my cauliy.
One thing I've learned in my gardening adventure. Can it! 
It will last & is very tasty. 
I know lark cans a lot well maybe not him but his better half does. LOL!
Items I can Pickles, okra, salsa, maters, quail eggs, japs, maters and okra together for gumbo's,cauliy this is my first time & banana peppers. 
This coming year I wanna expand & can peas.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

4 more jars. Hope, I like the recipe ?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's impressive!! I've never canned that...or even tasted it canned...but it looks excellent.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> That's impressive!! I've never canned that...or even tasted it canned...but it looks excellent.


Really ? I eat it all the time but I've been buying it. Not anymore, well if I like the recipe.
Its at the grocery store, its made by Mezzetta called california hot mixs. In a jar.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Looks good RB! 
Baby squash and onions are great to can with okra. 
Taco soup is easy to make and cans very well. Double the recipe and you will get a little over 7 qts. Makes it nice to open a jar on cold nights instead of having to make a pot each time.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

The Driver. said:


> Looks good RB!
> Baby squash and onions are great to can with okra.
> Taco soup is easy to make and cans very well. Double the recipe and you will get a little over 7 qts. Makes it nice to open a jar on cold nights instead of having to make a pot each time.


Never even thought of this. i guess you can do gumbos, beans too??? How long of a shelf life will it have?


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Never even thought of this. i guess you can do gumbos, beans too??? How long of a shelf life will it have?


 I tried canning my pinto beans and gumbo and the flavor on both did not hold up. Taco soup comes out great.

Thought about doing chicken and just adding broth with rotel to see how it would taste.

Here are some good sites for canning times and recipes.

http://nchfp.uga.edu/

http://www.simplycanning.com/canning-meat.html


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

The Driver. said:


> I tried canning my pinto beans and gumbo and the flavor on both did not hold up. Taco soup comes out great.
> 
> Thought about doing chicken and just adding broth with rotel to see how it would taste.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> I did hungarian hot & spicy cauliflower recipe. Goggle it!


We boil and mash up like mashed potatoes. With butter salt milk, kids can't tell the difference hardly.

Never seen it canned but do can blue lakes and okra!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I have bought it, and what I got was more like pickled cauliflower. Pretty good. That is what ole Rubbers' looks like.

Bet those cheetoes are........ phuuffffss!! LOL 

Later
R3F


----------

